# Crate in bedroom



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We kept Samson's crate in the living room, since we were there more than our bedroom. 

Somewhere between 4-6 months, I blocked of a section next to our bed (not much bigger than his crate, so he could sleep on the floor next to me. And whenever my wife let me get away with it, I'd get him to sleep at the foot of our bed. But by that age, he had been easily sleeping through the night in his crate anyway.

For the first four months, Samson spent A LOT of time in his crate. All night, and during the day whenever I couldn't focus all my attention on him. If he was out during the day, and I forgot him for even a minute, that's when he'd have his accidents....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think a crate in the bedroom is nice for when crate is all new for puppy. But, HA! just try fitting one in OUR bedroom. We just wouldn't have been able to do it.

Lucky's crate was put in the kitchen. He was able to see what was going on throughout our house from there, but if he needed quiet time, it was possible there too.

Now, he only uses it when I'm cooking supper and he wants to layaround and smell the good smells.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

We've always had Augie's crate in our bedroom, so the only time he's in it is for sleeping at night, or if I have to run out and do an errand. Otherwise, we just watch him.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, I would agree with there way of thinking because Goldens are very close to there people. I myself am home so Kody's crate is in the living room, he also sleeps with me at night on my bed but does not need to be crated at night anymore. I only use the crate now for if I leave for an extended period of time. 

When mine were younger, there crates though were also kept in my bedroom, they were not trained then so had to be in them.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have Katie's crate in our spare bedroom right besdie the spare bed. We plan on sleeping in there for a while til she adjusts to being home with us.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We have a pretty cool setup. Our loft bedroom is open to the large family room below. When Tabitha was kept in her crate, we could hear her and she could hear us. After about three or four initial rough nights, she caught on that we were really in the same space with her and quietly settled in. She doesn't need to be crated any longer but she still sleeps in the great room and we sleep in the loft.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whatever room you sleep in, generally... my pup's crate is in the LR, but he sleeps in my bed now


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Whatever room you sleep in, generally... my pup's crate is in the LR, but he sleeps in my bed now


Samson sleeps either in our bed, or on the floor next to me. Cosmo sleeps on the floor next to me and doesn't even try to get in bed. It's a pretty good jump for him....


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

Ozzie started out sleeping in his crate in the hallway outside our bedroom. About a month after we got him we moved him downstairs where most of the action takes place during the day. We have been thinking of moving him back upstairs, though.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I know that's it's great to keep a crate in the bedroom, but I'm a terrible sleeper and EVERY time they would move I'd wake up. Since we also had a crate in the kitchen, that's where our puppies stayed. Our first Golden, Boomer, had a hard time adjusting to the crate and we ended up putting it downstairs in the TV room-if he couldn't see us he settled down much quicker.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Crate is always in the bedroom!! why have it anywhere else!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> Crate is always in the bedroom!! why have it anywhere else!


I would always keep one in the kitchen-I think they want to be with us all the time-this way they can see you even when they are in the crate. As in so many areas, all dogs are different and what works for one dog doesn't work for others. Boomer would NEVER settle down as long as he could see us-as a matter of fact we had to put fasteners on the crate-he was so strong, he could pop the top!!!! So we always had at least 2 crates set up-one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen. And Coach was never a problem in the crate-as a matter of fact he was never a problem in any area. He's the nost mellow of all the dogs we've had. But I have to say-What did we ever do BEFORE we used a crate???!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We took down the crate about a year ago...but several weeks ago Mother-In-Law's new greyhound came to visit for the first time and I wanted another space managment tool if I needed it... <smile>

They all got along just fine so didnt need it that day, BUT the darn Goldens kept going in/out all day long. I thought maybe it was the novelty of having it up again....but after several weeks I think perhaps they missed it...They are still in the thing all the time! So I've left it up... besides, it gives the kids another flat surface to leave their junk!
Mary


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie is out during the day roaming around with me  Its her first day actually out of her crate sooo much. Hoping she sleeps good tonight with no problems


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am a bad sleeper too. I have a fan blowing full blast for "white noise" and solved that problem  My SL sleeps with me now, though, usually. My Whippet never needed a crate in his life anyway.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Booker sleeps in his crate in the diningroom at night since day 1 with us, he sleeps wherever during the day. The only other time I crate him is when I have to go out.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We always use 2 crates-one for the bedroom and one for the kitchen. My problem is that I'm a TERRIBLE sleeper and the puppies always would wake me every time they turned around in the crate. So we mainly used the one in the kitchen in the beginning. Once we knew they would sleep though the night, they could be in the bedroom. Of course, as adults, they are either on the bed(Coach) or on the floor right next to the bed(Oakley).


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly's crate is in the family room. We spend most of our time in there. Since she does so well in it at night, she's never even seen the bedrooms upstairs. She howls when she's ready to get up in the morning and I can hear her. I don't think I'll be moving it any time soon.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We've always crated in the bedroom. Dottie and Barrington don't use crates now, but for every foster, we set up the crate at the foot of our bed.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

When we began our lives with Ted and Isabella, the pups shared a large crate upstairs in our bedroom during the night. The older dogs slept in the bedroom as well. Everyone did very well. During the day, while the people were gone, the pups shared a different large crate downstairs, the older dogs were crated on either side of the large crate. As the pups got older, and bigger, the crate door was left open during the night and the bedroom door was closed. All went very well. During the day, all remained the same until they were too big to share a crate. At that point we became a four crate home. Just this past November the goldens began sleeping downstairs in separate crates because Ted would not settle. He would whine and carry on. So after a few sleepless nights, and bad days at work due to lack of sleep, things had to change. This change is all for the best for us and Isabella. At some point while Ted and Izzy were playing, Izzy tore her left rear ACL. Due to that injury, she is not suppose to use stairs very often. In fact, she does not even attempt to come upstairs when we are up there. She will wait at the bottom for us. So the setup we have now, the goldens are crated downstairs next to the older dogs when we leave the house for any length of time. All are happy and content.


----------



## Mrs_BM2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I love having Shelbys crate in our bedroom. When ever she get sleepy at night, she will already go in there and lay down. On the same note when we all go to bed togather i simply tell shelby "House" and she goes into her crate. Eventully, if she is anythign like my Dalmation I had in Hawaii when we have company over for dinner, etc... and say " House" she will know to go to the bedroom and laydown!


----------

